# NAM Thursday 4/5 at 6



## prophet0426 (Apr 3, 2012)

Park in the lot to the right of Wendys.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you guys ride Nam any other days?  I would love to get a tour of some of the better XC style stuff, but can never do Thursday nights.


----------



## prophet0426 (Apr 6, 2012)

awf170 said:


> Do you guys ride Nam any other days?  I would love to get a tour of some of the better XC style stuff, but can never do Thursday nights.



Well I live all of 10 minutes away and now many great XC loops in there.  I ride every Thursday but not a NAM. Usually aaround the general area since I work in Waltham. I tend to ride Foxboro, Blue Hills, Borderlands and a few other places north of Waltham.

Let me know when you have some time on a weekend, and I can give you a proper tour.


----------

